# Beware when buying from dick's



## Dan&lindsay (Nov 30, 2014)

I purchased a Coleman "Scanoe" from the Pensacola FL store on January 9th 2015 along with a Minn- Kota trolling motor,We asked about the paperwork on the canoe before we loaded it onto our vehicle, the manager informed us that the paperwork was in the bottom of the canoe we did not have to register the canoe if we were putting a trolling motor on the vessel. Florida Fish and wildlife commission informed us that we did have to register the boat if we were using a trolling motor. we then returned to the store to get the manufacturer's certificate of origin filled out, the manager stamped it with the store stamp and did not fill anything out and told us that that was all we needed from them and we had to fill the certificate out. We then took it to the tag office to register it, the clerk informed us that Dick's is supposed to fill the certificate out and contacted the store, she then spoke with an associate, a team lead who rudely told her that they would NOT be signing Anything and hung up on her i then called the store and spoke with, their manager, the man whom informed us we did not have to register it and he acted like he already knew we needed it registered and said the clerk at the tag office was "wrong" that they did not have to fill anything out and the clerk was being a "hardnose" and he wasn't going to call her back but if it made me feel better i could bring it in an "anyone could sign it, even a cashier." I then drove 45 mins back to the store and asked an associate to fill out the certificate. he then informed me that he and no one else but a team lead could fill it out. He walked me up front to another associate and said "Oh, you can sign it your a team lead" he then replied with attitude stating that he "WAS NOT SIGNING ANYTHING" and he "TOLD THAT LADY AT THE TAG OFFICE THAT TOO BEFORE I HUNG UP ON HER. SHE'S LUCKY I HUNG UP BECAUSE I ALMOST WENT PSYCHO ON HER!" He also stated that the clerk informed him that Academy fills their certificates out he then told me "this is not Academy, and how do we know if you are going to put a trolling motor on the boat when you leave the store?" i informed him that we did tell the associates we were going to do this and he gave me a snarling look. horrible customer service from the associates and their managers.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

just tell them u want your money back. Then go to academy. LOL


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like you should contact corporate.... 1-877-846-9997


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Id be getting my money back and taking my business elsewhere ASAP.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Id be getting my money back and taking my business elsewhere ASAP.


 agreed


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

Which Dick's Sporting Goods Store did this happen at recently?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> Which Dick's Sporting Goods Store did this happen at recently?


I gotta admit...we got some stupid members...READ THE FIRST SENTENCE OF THE ORIGINAL POST GUY!!!!


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

I do not appreciate you calling me stupid! There is no need for all capital letters either. You have no right to refer to me as being stupid.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Sure I do...Ask a STUPID question you get a STUPID answer....See the SIXTH word in the original post...PENSACOLA...My goodness...(sitting here shaking my head...)

Also, I concur on RETURN FOR FULL REFUND THEN GO BUY LOCALLY OWNED


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Rude and uncooperative... x3 on returning the product and shopping elsewhere.


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

I accidentally missed the first sentence of the post. 

I would bet my life that you are an arrogant, cocky, insultive, and nasty looking piece of foul human white trash. I can see that you were most definitely born in the Florida Panhandle or Lower Alabama area. I will bet my life that you are full of that same type of low life, mush mouth, and screwed up D.N.A.!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got a whole bag of unpopped pop corn!


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

Let me know when the popcorn is ready to eat because Dusty Flair had no right to refer to myself as stupid. 

Also, his smart ass response was uncalled for also.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> I accidentally missed the first sentence of the post.
> 
> I would bet my life that you are an arrogant, cocky, insultive, and nasty looking piece of foul human white trash. I can see that you were most definitely born in the Florida Panhandle or Lower Alabama area. I will bet my life that you are full of that same type of low life, mush mouth, and screwed up D.N.A.!!!


Bless your heart...you shouldn't be on these fishing forums in the winter time if you that sensitive,grumpy old folks on here that are tired of cold wet weather and everything.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You might want to complain to Dick's Corporate versus registering here to post a complaint.
We have no pull.

But........Dick's needs to know that they are not in charge of registration and if they want to continue to sell boats, they better learn the rules for Florida.

It does seem odd as far as who has to fill out what depending on if a motor is going on it versus not.
What happens if five years from now you want to hang a motor on it?
Your expected to go back to the retailer to get the original paperwork filled out?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> Let me know when the popcorn is ready to eat because Dusty Flair had no right to refer to myself as stupid.
> 
> Also, his smart ass response was uncalled for also.


I have beer too but I don't contribute to minors.


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

It is the winter time. 
How would you like to be called "stupid" for making a simple mistake on reading over one small part of a very long, but informative paragraph?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

How do you MISS the first sentence of a post and then REPLY to the post? I figured you leaned a lesson outta all this...CLASS DISMISSED...

I see you're new to this board. We don't get censored over here. You can't wear you feelings on your sleeve sweetheart.

I will have you know that I was born SOUTH of I-10 in the back of a trailer aka mobile home to you city slickers. I still have most of my teeth and brush at least once a week. Welcome to PENSACOLA. Now liten up FRANCIS.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

http://youtu.be/0OnpkDWbeJs

Liten up Francis...from the movie STRIPES...


----------



## Fishcontrolmybrain (Dec 31, 2014)

How many classes up into the 12th grade did you get legitimately dismissed from in the past? 

I missed one word. I promise you that my college education will always out do your limited education level.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> I gotta admit...we got some stupid members...READ THE FIRST SENTENCE OF THE ORIGINAL POST GUY!!!!


Its not his fault. Fish do control his brain...


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> How many classes up into the 12th grade did you get legitimately dismissed from in the past?
> 
> I missed one word. I promise you that my college education will always out do your limited education level.


It didn't just now....I'm gonna quit tryin to help ya,I thought you were in middle skule.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Dayem. The school yard is heatin' up. And they even have beer-n-popcorn. We just don't get this kind of activity in Mossy Head.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Now Now BRAIN...Don't let your flapper back you into a corner...Besides, I would like to know what "UNIVERSITY" would graduate a "MAN LIKE YOU", who would miss the SIXTH word into the narrative...Just cause mama raised a fool don't mean I didn't go to skool neither...I'll have you know that I was magnet cum lordy at the University of Ragoon and I also attended night classes at the Knoxville School of Faith Healing...So there....I also been on the big screen...YOU KNOW MOVIES...MADE IN HOLLYWOOD!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

dustyflair said:


> Now Now BRAIN...Don't let your flapper back you into a corner...Just cause mama raised a fool don't mean I didn't go to skool neither...I'll have you know that I was magnet cum lordy at the University of Ragoon and I also attended night classes at the Knoxville School of Faith Healing...So there....


Really? You got a weekly TV show? You sound kinda familiar.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This thread is stoopid!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

At Academy we fill out the paper work on the computer. It includes a bill of sale with the amount of sales tax paid and a marine sales waiver. The customer gets a copy of each. Then the corporate office will send an MSO (manufacturers statement of origin), usually within two to three weeks. In some counties the bill of sale can be used to register the vessel, in others you must have the MSO. I may be wrong but I think the vessel may be used for a period of thirty days as long as the bill of sale on board. Sort of like a temporary tag on a car or truck We fill out this paper on any vessel that is designed to accept a motor whether its an out board motor or a trolling motor. In some cases we've had customers that have come back and request an MSO for a kayak because they have plans to mount a trolling motor on it. Even an inflatable boat has to be registered if it has a trolling motor or small outboard on it.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> Which Dick's Sporting Goods Store did this happen at recently?


Did he seriously just say that?

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure nobody give two farts about his "superior college education"... with a major in douchebaggery.....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Back on topic. You shop at a store named "Dick's" and you expect great treatment and customer service? I call that TRUTH in advertising. They are Dicks, always have been Dicks, and will continue to be.... you know..... a-holes.


----------



## Dan&lindsay2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello this is dan&lindsay, our other account is locked, we did file a complaint with the head office and they will contact us within 48 hrs, we didn't post this here intending to start an argument just to simply inform other canoers, and yakkers who may have purchased from dick's and also been misinformed. also to let consumers know about the horrible and arrogant customer service we received from these people, we feel if you sell something you should be informed of the state laws in which you are selling and not argue with folks who do know what they are talking about such as the FWC and the tag office. trying to save people time and money because FWC doesnt give a rat's ass about who misinformed you. and we would have gotten the money back and went to academy if they would have had what we wanted, my husband just had a triple bypass and stroke and wanted something easy to handle so we got the scanoe, and i dont appreciate dick's acting like their customer's are retarded and they know everything. we will let you know of the outcome.


----------



## Dan&lindsay2 (Jan 13, 2015)

not to mention how many people are riding around with trolling motors not knowing that its illegal to do so.?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hopefully you'll get a satisfactory outcome. Best of Luck!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dan&lindsay2 said:


> not to mention how many people are riding around with trolling motors not knowing that its illegal to do so.?


I apologize for the rough treatment on this post. Some people on here simply have no class and need to show how big they think they are. That said, just stop talking. Let it go. You can only go down from here. You didn't do anything stupid. Dusty whatever his name is was being stupid. Most of us know that. So, say no more and defend no more. And for the record, pretty much everyone who knows the law knows that any time you put a motor on a vessel it must be registered. Enjoy your night.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

http://youtu.be/bjIH1jdx2_A

7 years of college down the drain!!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

dustyflair said:


> http://youtu.be/bjIH1jdx2_A
> 
> 7 years of college down the drain!!!


Mmmmm. Slo lerner.

O.K., O.K.. Couldn't help myself. Lack of education I rekon. I'll quit.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

My mom went to college...


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

i got a yamaha 250hp if you want to put on that rig.....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

poor guy that started this thread will never be back.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

jwhite357 said:


> i got a yamaha 250hp if you want to put on that rig.....


That is ridiculous. That canoe couldn't hold the batteries or fuel. Now, if you added outriggers to hold fuel and one battery each you could make it work.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought it went pretty well,all the info was heard plus all the questions were answered.....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> How many classes up into the 12th grade did you get legitimately dismissed from in the past?
> 
> I missed one word. I promise you that my college education will always out do your limited education level.


 Relax. You appear to be new on the PFF. We are for the most part a bunch of high school dropouts who drink to much and don't know how to sign on facebook so we harass people on here who are new members....all in fun. We have all been through it. Gotta have thick skin and a great sense of humor to hang on here. Stick with us and you will begin to learn that there are many people on this forum who know way more than you do. Anyway welcome. Again you have been had! We all have! Just testing your limits.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> Relax. You appear to be new on the PFF. We are for the most part a bunch of high school dropouts who drink to much and don't know how to sign on facebook so we harass people on here who are new members....all in fun. We have all been through it. Gotta have thick skin and a great sense of humor to hang on here. Stick with us and you will begin to learn that there are many people on this forum who know way more than you do. Anyway welcome. Again you have been had! We all have! Just testing your limits.


Yep. Don't let one person push your buttons, because some will keep doing it for juvenile kicks. And if you do, don't insult most of the people here by insinuating people born in LA and the Florida Panhandle are dumb and inbred hicks. 

Other than that. Welcome to the forum and join in some good fishing or hunting threads.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I think he is in time out....


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Id be getting my money back and taking my business elsewhere ASAP.


I`d do the same. No need for that kind of attitude. Sounds like the salesman needs to be fired.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> http://youtu.be/0OnpkDWbeJs
> 
> Liten up Francis...from the movie STRIPES...


Call me Francis.............and I'll kill ya.
And if any of you HOMOS touch my stuff............I'll kill ya.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

welldoya said:


> Call me Francis.............and I'll kill ya.
> And if any of you HOMOS touch my stuff............I'll kill ya.


Spoken like a Pier Rat.:whistling: (Pass that popcorn please.)


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lot's of good information in this thread.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

*Jumping on the bandwagon*

I had a nightmare experience with Dicks in December. 

On Dec. 1 or 2, I ordered a 7' Mojo Bass rod from the online store. 1-week ground shipping was the only option. The day UPS was supposed to drop it off, my tracking number changed from "Out for delivery" to "Package Damaged. Returning to sender."

Oh well. I called Dicks and asked them to send a replacement. The associate said they couldn't send a replacement until I shipped the rod back to them or dropped it off at a local store. I said "I never received the rod, UPS canceled the delivery. Whatever happens to it is between you and UPS. Please send me a replacement." The associate said she couldn't ship a replacement until the rod arrived back at their warehouse. (At least a seven day trip.)

A few days later, I got an email from Dicks saying that the rod I ordered was on indefinite backorder from St. Croix. They said they were cancelling my order, and would refund my money 11-14 days after the broken rod arrived back a their warehouse. 

I responded to the email requesting an immediate refund, or at least a store credit so I could go buy some other rod at my local dicks. Four days later, (a full 15 days into this fiasco, Dicks replied to my email, and said they couldn't give me a refund until they received the rod. 

I checked UPS tracking again, and it said that a gentleman named Lloyd had signed for the rod when it was returned several days earlier.

I called Dicks again, and the customer service rep said they had no record of the rod being returned. I gave her my tracking number, and asked her to please refund my money now. She said she would look into it, and if it was determined that the rod had been returned, I would receive a refund in 11 to 14 days. 

"ARE YOU SERIOUS??"

Now it was just a few days before Christmas, and I was pissed. I needed the rod, so I just went to a local tackle shop and shelled up another $120 for a 6'8" Mojo Bass (not the one I wanted, but the only one available)

On Christmas Eve, I received an email from Dicks. It says that I must provide my UPS tracking number (the same one I gave them a week earlier) so they can determine if the rod has been returned.

I facepalmed, and sent an exasperated email asking that they please please please just refund my money. I don't want to communicate with them any longer. They lost my package. Canceled my order. Lost or ignored information I provided. Ignored my suggestion of providing store credit as a compromise. I'm sorry, but they've lost a customer. 

"In the spirit of Christmas," I pleaded, "please just do the right thing and don't make me wait another two weeks for a refund." 

Two days later, I get one last email, this time from a supervisor in customer service. He says he's sorry. He understands my frustration. And he has personally credited my account for the $120 just that morning. I check my account, and no shit, hallelujah, there's my money! It's finally over. 

Except it wasn't over! 

Late last week, the UPS man made an unexpected delivery ... a long cardboard tube leaned up against the gate. I took it to the house and cracked it open. 

Inside was a brand new, shiny purple, 7'0" St Croix Mojo Bass rod ... delivered to me 100 percent free of charge, courtesy of Dick's incredible incompetence.

A Christmas miracle!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> I accidentally missed the first sentence of the post.
> 
> I would bet my life that you are an arrogant, cocky, insultive, and nasty looking piece of foul human white trash. I can see that you were most definitely born in the Florida Panhandle or Lower Alabama area. I will bet my life that you are full of that same type of low life, mush mouth, and screwed up D.N.A.!!!


I'm confused. That could be any of us.


Nice second post. Good job. 



.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would not buy anything from Dicks. After the gun mess the prezz started couple of years ago Dicks took a left wing stand that made me decide to never purchase anything from them.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

When they first opened the Pensacola store I ordered a rifle scope online and had to return it to them. The rifle scope box had be opened and caps removed and all the turrets twisted all the way out. Further they shipped it in a box that could fit a 57 in tv with no packing foam or anything. It actually appeared to have been mounted to a rifle before.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Dan&lindsay said:


> I purchased a Coleman "Scanoe" from the Pensacola FL store on January 9th 2015 along with a Minn- Kota trolling motor,We asked about the paperwork on the canoe before we loaded it onto our vehicle, the manager informed us that the paperwork was in the bottom of the canoe we did not have to register the canoe if we were putting a trolling motor on the vessel. Florida Fish and wildlife commission informed us that we did have to register the boat if we were using a trolling motor. we then returned to the store to get the manufacturer's certificate of origin filled out, the manager stamped it with the store stamp and did not fill anything out and told us that that was all we needed from them and we had to fill the certificate out. We then took it to the tag office to register it, the clerk informed us that Dick's is supposed to fill the certificate out and contacted the store, she then spoke with an associate, a team lead who rudely told her that they would NOT be signing Anything and hung up on her i then called the store and spoke with, their manager, the man whom informed us we did not have to register it and he acted like he already knew we needed it registered and said the clerk at the tag office was "wrong" that they did not have to fill anything out and the clerk was being a "hardnose" and he wasn't going to call her back but if it made me feel better i could bring it in an "anyone could sign it, even a cashier." I then drove 45 mins back to the store and asked an associate to fill out the certificate. he then informed me that he and no one else but a team lead could fill it out. He walked me up front to another associate and said "Oh, you can sign it your a team lead" he then replied with attitude stating that he "WAS NOT SIGNING ANYTHING" and he "TOLD THAT LADY AT THE TAG OFFICE THAT TOO BEFORE I HUNG UP ON HER. SHE'S LUCKY I HUNG UP BECAUSE I ALMOST WENT PSYCHO ON HER!" He also stated that the clerk informed him that Academy fills their certificates out he then told me "this is not Academy, and how do we know if you are going to put a trolling motor on the boat when you leave the store?" i informed him that we did tell the associates we were going to do this and he gave me a snarling look. horrible customer service from the associates and their managers.


I'd a just filled the dang form out myself and nobody woulda been the wiser. And I've done just that in the past, not on a boat, but on other stuff.

_(That said ... not gonna call out any names, but some people on here need to chill-out._)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dicks is hard to beat.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I would much rather shop a local store than any of the Big Boy stores. And Dicks is pretty good if you are shopping golf clubs or baseball equipment..... But after a couple bad experiences with fishing tackle purchased there, it's not a store I would go to and shop for fishing equipment.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Since there are no offshore reports, this gave me time to kill a few minutes.The OP's avatar says Hello, yes this is douchebag, but he gets upset that someone called him stupid ? Funny as Hell !! Poor guy.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

superior college education.....lololololol:whistling::whistling::


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

doggfish said:


> superior college education.....lololololol:whistling::whistling::


You know when a DOUCHBAG goes for the "education" level...They didn't get much farther than George Stone or ITT Tech...Maybe Arizona College ONLINE?


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> I promise you that my college education will always out do your limited education level.


"Outdo" is one word, there, college boy.


----------



## WaltonHunter (Nov 11, 2014)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> I accidentally missed the first sentence of the post.
> 
> I would bet my life that you are an arrogant, cocky, insultive, and nasty looking piece of foul human white trash. I can see that you were most definitely born in the Florida Panhandle or Lower Alabama area. I will bet my life that you are full of that same type of low life, mush mouth, and screwed up D.N.A.!!!


Ahem! I am a Florida panhandle native. This is a local Florida panhandle hunting and fishing forum, yet you insult most on here with your comment. You might want to look at your avatar. It seems you sir, are the real douche bag.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

doggfish said:


> superior college education.....lololololol:whistling::whistling::


Just goes to show some of the most important things to be learned in and about life & living aren't taught in any college. :whistling:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

SteveCal said:


> Spoken like a Pier Rat.:whistling: (Pass that popcorn please.)


Ha. I'm three times the age of any pier rat that you know.
Those were quotes from the movie "Stripes", in response to another quote somebody posted from said movie.
I won't take the bait, but hey, you tried.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Dicks is hard to beat.


Not Really. There's a lot of stiff competition.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever you do, if you need to call them and don't have the number, do NOT google "Dicks in Pensacola".


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Dicks is hard to beat.


Wrong! A sore Dick is hard to beat!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

:whistling:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

welldoya said:


> Whatever you do, if you need to call them and don't have the number, do NOT google "Dicks in Pensacola".


I made the mistake of reading that while eating peanutbutter crackers and drinking Coke. :001_huh:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Wow, this was entertaining LOL YOU ALL MADE ME Laugh out LOUD. well on to the next post. Popcorn gone and I am out of tea. Hurry up cold weather and leave so we all can go FISHING and stop this beating up each other on the forum and get back to GREAT KNOWLEDGE for fishing and hunting.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

so what was it the OP bought at Dicks?


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

a deep vee center console offshore canoe

from Dicks 

and then a bunch of dicks started dicking with him

then just like Pensacola Beach on Memorial weekend........

it turned into dick festival

a couple guys were eating popcorn too

they are now having a meet up on scenic highway


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if all this happened recently?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

scott44 said:


> I wonder if all this happened recently?


I don't think it has happened yet but Nat says they are going to meet up at scenic hwy.....


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I wonder if all this happened recently?


...:shifty::yes:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess the OP got Dicked at Dicks!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Best thread I have read in a long time. We have some really good comedians on here.
Dick's should use this thread as a training tool for new employee's.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Whatever you do, if you need to call them and don't have the number, do NOT google "Dicks in Pensacola".


 The curiosity got the best of me. I had to google it. Luckily only the store was on the 1st page, didn't go past that.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

http://youtu.be/EMiPjnNF7Dc

"My DICK is in the punch"...enjoy


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> http://youtu.be/EMiPjnNF7Dc
> 
> "My DICK is in the punch"...enjoy


 I still cannot believe he called out the 9 time world champion. What a dick!


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> http://youtu.be/EMiPjnNF7Dc
> 
> "My DICK is in the punch"...enjoy


Great Movie!! Carry on :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan&lindsay2 (Jan 13, 2015)

well we got a response from the customer service center, and i don't think the lady even read the email, because if she had she would have known we already got the certificate filled out i have no idea what they are doing up there but here is the response we got today.

"Hi Lindsay,

Thank you for contacting DICK'S Sporting Goods.

We sincerely want to apologize for the experience you had in our Pensacola, FL store. That is completely unacceptable behavior shown to you by our employees and managers. We will have this issue addressed with Upper Management.

You can send the certificate of origin to the corporate office here and we will get it filled out and notarized and send it back to you.

ATTN: Maria- Customer Service
345 Court Street
Coraopolis, PA 15108

Please send your address as well so we can send that back to you.

If you have any additional questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us at 1-866-677-4771 and a representative will be happy to assist you.

Thank you and best regards, 

Maria
Customer Service Representative"


----------



## Dan&lindsay2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Also to clarify, there was an issue with the other account and it would not let us log back in after posting, we are the OP's of this thread.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

What store was this?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> I still cannot believe he called out the 9 time world champion. What a dick!


That's FORMER 9 time world heavy weight champion of the world...The son of a plumber from Austin, Tx...I've toured all around the world...From Memphis to Mobile and all points in between!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad to hear you got things worked out! 
Get with the PFF mods, they'll be able to help you with your account problems.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Dan&lindsay2 said:


> well we got a response from the customer service center, and i don't think the lady even read the email, because if she had she would have known we already got the certificate filled out i have no idea what they are doing up there but here is the response we got today.
> 
> "Hi Lindsay,
> 
> ...


Looks like you got it taken care of...Now what store did this happen in?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Fishcontrolmybrain said:


> How many classes up into the 12th grade did you get legitimately dismissed from in the past?
> 
> I missed one word. I promise you that my college education will always out do your limited education level.


You write poorly for someone that has a college education.


----------

